# Why do people hate Ian Rotten?



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

- Doesn't pay guys
- Supposedly had an affair with Mickie Knuckles
- Rips guys off on Benefit shows
- Has sold drugs to wrestlers with serious drug problems eg JC Bailey
- Allegedly beat Mickie Knuckles

Theres more to list but I really can't be bothered


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Just a completely rotten man that gives indy wrestling a bad name. Truly lives up to the "carnie" legacy.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

People generally hate scumbags.... So they hate Ian Rotten.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Try find a video for the Mike Levy incident,couldn't find it on youtube but there's various videos of people giving their thoughts about it. Rotten is the ringleader of the whole incident and it turns my stomach everytime I see that picece of shit since. Even though I despised him before that.

Anyone else remember the radio call in interview that Rotten did where he got torn to pieces.:lmao Excellent stuff. JC Bailey's Dad rang in with numerous others to give Rotten a piece of their mind. I think I recall them saying Rotten turned up unwanted to Bailey's funeral and had the stupid audacity to ask for gas money. fpalm That pretty much sums Rotten up.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

A lot of guys slag him off in shoot interviews saying he was the living embodiment of the sleaze promoter sterotype.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

geraldinhio said:


> Try find a video for the Mike Levy incident,couldn't find it on youtube but there's various videos of people giving their thoughts about it. Rotten is the ringleader of the whole incident and it turns my stomach everytime I see that picece of shit since. Even though I despised him before that.
> 
> Anyone else remember the radio call in interview that Rotten did where he got torn to pieces.:lmao Excellent stuff. JC Bailey's Dad rang in with numerous others to give Rotten a piece of their mind. I think I recall them saying Rotten turned up unwanted to Bailey's funeral and had the stupid audacity to ask for gas money. fpalm That pretty much sums Rotten up.


Yeah Pondo, Billy Gram, Mickie Knuckles & Bull Pain also feature


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Found the link for anyone intrested. Quite long ,but a great listen. This should explain all OP. 

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/jerrywiseman/2011/03/23/and-then-the-bell-rings-1


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Anyone who listens to that interview, try and count how many times the phrase "shoot job at the Taco Bell" is used.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Drugusing womanbeating blackballing wrestlers *******.

Drugusing aint that bad btw. Another cup of coffee for me.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok, thanks. Looking at him has always set off my creep-o meter, so I was wondering if he was as bad as he looked. Wikipedia had nothing for me.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I think it's because of his style of wrestling. He only wrestles hardcore matches, while barely executing any wrestling maneuver. Yet, he is called a wrestler.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

smitlick said:


> - Doesn't pay guys
> - Supposedly had an affair with Mickie Knuckles
> - Rips guys off on Benefit shows
> - Has sold drugs to wrestlers with serious drug problems eg JC Bailey
> ...


This pretty much sums up why most people dislike him.

Add to that
- Shoots on wrestler in the ring/on the mic (Double Death he shoots on Diehard Dustin Lee) and he beat up Thumbtack Jack backstage at a show for making an offensive remark, same context as Mad Man Pondo's in-show joke at KOTDM2009, not nearly as offensive)
- Apparently has Hep. C yet continues to wrestle in bloody matches while blading himself and others.
- Got wrestling banned from various buildings in the mid-south area due to the nature of the wrestling he promotes.
- Generally a bad promoter (he booked Violent J from ICP a couple days before a show. He wasn't on the flyer. No one outside of the maybe 50 people who read the message board knew he'd be there.. And it probably cost tons to bring him in.)
- He released footage of Mickie Knuckles breaking her leg eventhough he promised he would never release it.

I'm sure there's more but that's from the top of my head.



geraldinhio said:


> *Try find a video for the Mike Levy incident,couldn't find it on youtube but there's various videos of people giving their thoughts about it. Rotten is the ringleader of the whole incident and it turns my stomach everytime I see that picece of shit since. Even though I despised him before that.*
> 
> Anyone else remember the radio call in interview that Rotten did where he got torn to pieces.:lmao Excellent stuff. JC Bailey's Dad rang in with numerous others to give Rotten a piece of their mind. I think I recall them saying Rotten turned up unwanted to Bailey's funeral and had the stupid audacity to ask for gas money. fpalm That pretty much sums Rotten up.


I'm not sure if that was actually a legit shoot though. I have read alot of articles about that event as I'm really interested in it and there's alot of different information flying around surrounding that. This is a small piece I saved from somebody who was there that night. He's pretty reliable as he's written other things on various sites (usually with pics) that show he really did what he said and was where he said where he was. Believe it or not but this is what he wrote sometime in 2009 I think:

"I was there live. I was parked right next to Mike Levy and his friends. So here's some facts, since there's a lot of flat out bullcrap in that write up:

* Mike Levy was not flown in. He was not booked for the tournament. He drove in to see KOTDM with two of his friends. When several girls no-showed, he voulenteered to work the QOTDM and Smart Mark Video's Mike Burns vouched for him.

* Tank and Devon Moore did not "full force stomp" him. If the 400+ pound Tank "full force stomped" him, he would be dead. This is simple physics.. Tank actually hurt himself as to NOT kill Mike Levy. The only thing stiff or "real" from Devon OR Tank was Devon's superkick, and Devon throws his superkicks stiff. I've seen him knock out one of his best friends in the biz, Trent Acid, with one of his kicks.

* Most of the "stiff attacks" from Mickie, Mike called himself. I talked to Mike personally, I've talked to Mickie, and I've talked to people in the locker room. The headbutts, Mike called. The stiff weapon shots, Mike called. He wanted to put on a good, stiff, hardcore match to get himself over. The knot on Mickie's head actually came from HER hitting HIM with a stiff headbutt, not the other way around.

* The only person who "stiffed" him was 13 year old John Calvin, who hit him with a stick. If you want to be a deathmatch wrestler, and can't take a kid hitting you with a stick, you're in the wrong biz. If you think Pondo "stiffed" him or tried to hurt him, by suplexing him, where Mike Levy CLEARLY jumps for it, or the cancer ridden Rollin Hard "stiffed" him by putting him in an underwear STF, then you're an idiot.

This whole thing is blown way out of proportion by people who just don't understand "wrestling is fake" and want to believe everything they see. If it was a real beatdown, Mike Levy would not have hung out for the rest of the day, and night, and watched the KOTDM night show. He would not have gone BACK TO THE LOCKER ROOM after the match to get cleaned up and changed. He would have left. and called the cops. Police were NEVER involved. I can say this with certainty, because I was at the venue until like an hour and a half after the show ended, when the only people still at the venue were Devon Moore, Mickie Knuckles, Ian and his wife, and Vince Jones, as well as me and my friends. "

So there's alot of different information. He says there was no police involved while a quick Google search says there in fact was police involved. Idk that QOFTDM was a weird event anyway.

EDIT: Another thing that I just thought of, the above quote says Mike Levy hung around after the event, while Mickie Knuckles (think it was her), said in that radio show Mike Levy had to quickly leave the arena because people backstage were ready to beat the fuck outta him or something like that.


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

Levy got assaulted by a bunch of cowardly scumbags while a handful of bloodthirsty white trash morons hosed their shorts. If he was in on it, he's one sorry mark.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

People, PEOPLE, please. 

Let's not forget that a lot of people (myself included) just hate him because he's an awful professional wrestler.


----------



## milkman7 (Dec 20, 2008)

Ian Rotten is a pretty huge scumbag, but to say he wasn't a very good wrestler is false. His 2003 was amazing, like top 5 wrestler in the world amazing.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

I mean, I took a break from all wrestling sometime in late 2002, but franly that just sounds a little ridiculous.


----------



## Kaos™ (May 28, 2011)

Because of the Mike Levy incident.


----------



## jdsricks (Mar 1, 2010)

Generally people don't like shit.


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

Axl has a lot to say about him on pretty much every shoot he's ever done.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Btw, for those interested, Ian Rotten is still wrestling and isn't just working at a Taco Bell (if he actually still has that job). He occasionally wrestles for JCW, and the new IWA Midwest. For some reason the new owner of IWA Midwest thought it'd be a good idea to have Ian Rotten as the booker:

"The following is a message from the owner of IWA Midwest, with a big announcement regarding the company.
First I would like to start off by saying thank you to IWA Mid South for allowing me to become part of the IWA family, now on to business. It takes a lot of people to run a show and one of the main people needed is a booker. Someone that can put together those kind of matches that you fans want to see, so I went out and found one of the best minds for the business, someone that can put a card together like no other. This person brought you CM Punk vs. Eddie Guerrero, Samoa Joe vs. Necro Butcher, one of the best and highly regarded tournaments in the world, the Ted Petty Invitational, and many many more. This person I'm talking about is none other than Ian Rotten. Business is business, and I assure you, you haven't seen anything yet. More updates to come."

Their June 16th card looks pretty good though:

Matches announced so far.....

FIRST TIME ANYWHERE
Masada vs Davey Richards

First Time Ever
Kyle O'Reiley vs Drake Younger

First Time Ever
BJ Whitmer vs. Chrisjen Hayme

First Time Singles
Michael Elgin vs. Christian Able

Grudge Match
Jimmy Jacobs vs Jack Thriller

2 out of 3 Falls Match
Bucky Collins vs Oliver Caine

Texas Death Match
Ian Rotten vs Matt Tremont

Four Corners of Pain
Markus Crane vs. Damian Payne

Serenity vs. Thunderkitty

There will also be a training seminar with Davey Richards before the show. The seminar will be $35 in advance, or $40 the day of the seminar. Seminar starts at 4:30, everyone participating should check in at 3:00. Details will be available at www.iwamidwest.com very shortly.

Read more: http://iwamidwest.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=1#ixzz1vgY47Oz4

There is also a near one hour shoot interview with Ian Rotten somewhere on YouTube which is pretty new, as in 2012 new (after that infamous radio show).


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Hopefully MASADA destroys RIchards.


----------



## Matthew Clark (Jun 10, 2016)

Quote:
Originally Posted by smitlick View Post
- Doesn't pay guys
- Supposedly had an affair with Mickie Knuckles
- Rips guys off on Benefit shows
- Has sold drugs to wrestlers with serious drug problems eg JC Bailey
- Allegedly beat Mickie Knuckles

Theres more to list but I really can't be bothered
This pretty much sums up why most people dislike him.

Add to that
- Shoots on wrestler in the ring/on the mic (Double Death he shoots on Diehard Dustin Lee) and he beat up Thumbtack Jack backstage at a show for making an offensive remark, same context as Mad Man Pondo's in-show joke at KOTDM2009, not nearly as offensive)
- Apparently has Hep. C yet continues to wrestle in bloody matches while blading himself and others.
- Got wrestling banned from various buildings in the mid-south area due to the nature of the wrestling he promotes.
- Generally a bad promoter (he booked Violent J from ICP a couple days before a show. He wasn't on the flyer. No one outside of the maybe 50 people who read the message board knew he'd be there.. And it probably cost tons to bring him in.)
- He released footage of Mickie Knuckles breaking her leg even though he promised he would never release it.

*I'm sure there's more but that's from the top of my head.*

_-*... from the top of his head lol or exactly copied and pasted word for word from a sub on Reddit... MAN some people!!!!*_


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Matthew Clark said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by smitlick View Post
> - Doesn't pay guys
> - Supposedly had an affair with Mickie Knuckles
> ...


Dude are you serious? :lol That reddit user copied _me_ (and smitlick) not the other way around. I posted my list in 2012 and the post you're referring to is from December 2014. That guy from reddit even gave this exact thread as his source, oh man.. :lmao


----------

